# Obama Makes Letterman's Top Ten



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 22, 2008)

> TOP TEN SIGNS BARACK OBAMA IS OVERCONFIDENT
> 
> David Letterman apparently did a list of \"Top Ten Signs Barack Obama is Overconfident\" ... now there is some brouhaha over this list and whether or not it will be re-aired, blah blah blah. So in case you've yet to see it, here's the list:
> 
> ...



[video=youtube;xtg0N6wSHcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtg0N6wSHcM[/video]


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## wsw201 (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Ivan (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't get number 5.


----------

